

Customizable Twitter Timeline for AngularJS - timothy89
http://timothy.userapp.io/post/64117882900/customizable-twitter-timeline-for-angularjs

======
timothy89
Created this AngularJS directive to make it easy to customize and include our
tweets in the UserApp Dashboard. Gives the possibility to style the tweets
with CSS.

